# "Scary Tales" Party



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Dead Ted did a great scary tales theme a few years back. Here are some links to his threads. If you do a search for mother goose, you find many other threads from other members who have done a similiar theme.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...pes/65911-fairy-tale-party-prop-pictures.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ipes/64743-ransom-fairy-tale-invitations.html


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*the final scary fairy tale*

"Yes, and they all lived happilly ever after on unemployment ."
"Here's your $50.00 don't spend it all in one place!"
I know, fairy tales aren't supposed to borrow quite THAT heavily from reality are they, sorry.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

How about some demented white rabbit stuff?

Like this:

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/wicked-white-rabbit-costume.aspx

I have seen some more things like this around as well.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I was thinking about your forest. What if you made it so you just saw the trunks of the trees, as though they were very tall? You could make 2 or 3 actual standing tree trunks and then paint the rest of the forest to the left and right on the walls (on a canvas, drywall or sheet or something, of course...). Then you could put your eyes in the few trees you created as well as the "backgrounds" and it would be 3D.

Then, adhere dry leaves to the ceiling, play some whistling wind and rustling leaves music and add some kind of scent - maybe pine or even a hint of rosemary?


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Great ideas, Mysterymaiden! If you want to add another sort of scent to your forest, you can go to any store that sells hunting stuff and buy what hunters use as cover scent. They have discs that smell like acorns, or fresh earth. I have used both in my haunt in the past when I have had an outdoor room, though I just used scene setters and a few ficus trees, you got that 'creepy woods' feeling from the smell alone.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Ooh fresh earth! That's a fantastic idea. Fresh earth scent, luau zombie sound tracks - there's nothing that isn't available these days!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Sounds really cute...can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone!!!!!! especially mysterymaiden.


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland is definitely cool...  it would add a creepy element!!!


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

